# Stock 17 staggered tires



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I am staying with stock 17's and need tires looking at Hankook Ventus R-S3 in 255/40/17 for rear and 245/40/17 or 235/45/17 front, what front size will be the better match for rear tires? I am on stock suspension, 05 M6 car. How do can I find tire diameter for each tire size? Anyone running a staggered fit on stock 17's, what sizes work? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

well depending on use but the wider the tires all around the more grip you will have, I have 245/40/18s on the front and never had any issues so the sizes you are going for as long as your suspension is still good should be fine if you wanted to do 255 all around or the larger of 255 rear 245 front and may even be able to get 255/45 245/45 for a bit more of a gentle ride and it seems higher profile typically gets a lower price at that range. granted this is just from my personal experience.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

On stock 17's on the front, 245 width is the widest that will fit and
not rub the strut.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I run 255s on the front with 5mm wheel spacers and upgraded studs and lug nuts with no issues, On the rear I use 275s (I had 285s) on stock 17s widened to 9" at WeldCraft


----------



## michiganfootball911 (Sep 17, 2012)

If i widened the stock 17" to 9" could i fit 275 40 17 on the rears with stock suspension?
then just leave the standard size up front.


----------

